# Decoy Layout



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

hey all

I've got a hunting trip planned around thanksgiving to the Audubon Refuge area. I will probably do some goose hunting and I am just wondering what type of decoy layouts have been working best for you guys. Feeders vs Lookers? Decoys distance from blinds? Movement? or any other advice you might have. Thanks for your input.


----------



## dacotah (Nov 5, 2006)

well i use all full bodies mostly feeders because that represents a group of geese who are calm and there is a lot of food in that area personally i dont use any spinning winged decoys on geese i think it scares them away but flagging is good to get attention


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just take a look at the geese in the field you will be hunting in, then just set up your dekes according to how the geese looking in the field. You really don't have to worry about matching that numbers to much, as they geese the are in the field will most likely be way higher than the number of dekes that you have. But that is pretty much all I ever do, is just set up the dekes to look like the geese that were in there the night before or the day before.


----------

